# Beer....



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Germans once again prove they are alcoholics:
http://www.yahoo.com/_ylh=X3oDMTEwdnZjMjFhBF9TAzI3MTYxNDkEdGVzdAMwBHRtcGwDaW5kZXgtY3Nz/s/253771



Yahoo News said:


> BERLIN (Reuters) - A German brewer has concocted what he says is the world's strongest beer, a potent drink with an alcohol content of 25.4 percent that is served in a shot glass.
> 
> "Everyone who has tried it is enthusiastic. It tastes like a quirky mixture of beer and sherry," said Bavarian brewer Harald Schneider.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Must be that German ingenuity. Going for efficiency. Why have 4-5 beers to get tipsy when you only need 2-3?


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I'll have a shot of beer with a beer chaser!  

T


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

partagaspete said:


> I'll have a shot of beer with a beer chaser!
> 
> T


 :r 
Hardly going to quench the thirst is it, a few shots of beer please.


----------

